# Thermometer?



## py3ak (Nov 29, 2003)

How do you take your spiritual temperature? What are the vital signs of spiritual life, and how do you gauge them? How can you tell if there's been growth in grace? How do you determine whether you've gone backwards?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Nov 29, 2003)

[quote:6690f091f4][i:6690f091f4]Originally posted by py3ak[/i:6690f091f4]
How do you take your spiritual temperature? [/quote:6690f091f4]


With a 'eartmomometer!


----------



## Christopher (Dec 1, 2003)

There is a great book out called &quot;10 Questions to Diagnose Your Spiritual Health&quot; by Don Whitney. It is excellent.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 1, 2003)

Janice:
Do you have a link for a site where I could order one of those?

Christopher:
Thanks for the book recommendation. Would it violate copyright to get a quick summary of the questions?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 4, 2003)

If you go to his website you can probably find them. I do not have the site on me right now; I am not at my computer.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 3, 2004)

it's along the lines of, &quot;I know and i can tell.&quot; It's to the point where you feel a ways away from God (Not to be confused with me saying that God is a feeling, or that He'll depart for me). Though I have to fall on the Bible in this matter... Often when I've fallen/gone backwards I'll find it hard to read the Bible... 

And it's only by the gace of God that i ever am able to get back to Him.:bigsmile:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 4, 2004)

[quote:2d16ef569b][i:2d16ef569b]Originally posted by py3ak[/i:2d16ef569b]
How do you take your spiritual temperature? What are the vital signs of spiritual life, and how do you gauge them? How can you tell if there's been growth in grace? How do you determine whether you've gone backwards? [/quote:2d16ef569b]

I seem to notice my temperature when those old sins I've struggled with creep back in and my thoughts are centered more on worldly matters. It's a terrible feeling when you've gone through a whole day and realized you haven't thought about God at all.....


----------



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

[quote:cf6a9b5fa9]_Originally posted by puritansailor

I seem to notice my temperature when those old sins I've struggled with creep back in and my thoughts are centered more on worldly matters. It's a terrible feeling when you've gone through a whole day and realized you haven't thought about God at all..... [/quote:cf6a9b5fa9]

Yeah, I hate that... I read the Bible throughout the day to keep from straying away, but I hate my sinful thoughts and actions. If I had freewill, I'd never sin again!_


----------

